# Post cycle LEG pic



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

ok here it goes... like the socks?


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

a true patriot!


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

Lookin good there bwoy!


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

got a new camera today lol


----------



## PK GRAPPLER (Aug 9, 2005)

Big, what's your body fat you look pretty cut. Post one of your front.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

PK GRAPPLER said:


> Big, what's your body fat you look pretty cut. Post one of your front.


the front is in my avatar

not sure what the BF is about 10% i guess?


----------



## shakey (Jun 8, 2004)

Looking solid m8, good work


----------



## SA12 (Jun 2, 2004)

You shave / wax your legs m8? or just don't get much hair growing on them naturally?

Looking good, but you knew that  

Where can I get a pair of the scoks from?


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

SA12 said:


> You shave / wax your legs m8? or just don't get much hair growing on them naturally?
> 
> Where can I get a pair of the scoks from?


I trim them mate..

0.5 on head face legs chest nuts u name it lol!



SA12 said:


> Where can I get a pair of the scoks from?


Lonsdale ones mate


----------



## tahir (Feb 15, 2008)

looking good bro, big bk , ur looking thick!! u fckuking c**t lol


----------



## Carnivore (Apr 7, 2004)

looking good friend


----------



## Ironman (Jul 12, 2005)

Excellent legs!


----------



## Steedee (Aug 4, 2005)

Well done mate. Looking impressive!!!


----------



## RAIKEY (Jun 30, 2005)

nice one Baz....

Happy new camera bro....

you gonna use it in the M.A...??


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

RAIKEY said:


> you gonna use it in the M.A...??


did u need to ask?


----------



## Carlos901 (Nov 5, 2004)

looking good baz, nice one. keep it up..


----------



## Lauren (Jan 20, 2005)

Excellent legs DB - looking good.


----------



## megatron (Apr 21, 2004)

really nice leg mate, i'm jealous.


----------



## Carlos901 (Nov 5, 2004)

ohh and db.. wasnt it u who flamed SportsDr for haveing a frjee milkshake on his computer desk? and u have a pepsi bottle right next to your right leg LMAO...


----------



## dirtride (Jan 19, 2005)

looking good bro.


----------



## John (Jun 5, 2004)

looking impressive


----------



## lisa1436114506 (Oct 11, 2005)

lucky girl aint i


----------



## damagedgoods (Oct 17, 2003)

Well -we wouldn't know - afterall he hasn't been posting pic's of his third leg on here


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

lisa said:


> lucky girl aint i


unbelieveably unlucky imo!


----------



## Lauren (Jan 20, 2005)

DB said:


> unbelieveably lucky imo!


uke:


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

cheers L...:boohoo:

Thanks everyone for your kind words


----------



## paul m (Mar 8, 2005)

very impressive mate are you planning on competing mate? i reckon you would do well.


----------



## samurai691436114498 (Jan 6, 2005)

good legs mate...not often you see tib ant (shin) definition like that......if anyone can Cannonn can


----------



## NikiE (Feb 23, 2005)

Looking good Lamb, looking good....the socks are great...do you keep them on while you are...:rolleye11 hahaha?? Does he Lisa??


----------



## mark1436114490 (Apr 20, 2003)

Good legs and aaahh, nobbley knees!


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

paul m said:


> very impressive mate are you planning on competing mate? i reckon you would do well


yes mate.. need soem more size tho first...

maybe next year but prob 2007



samurai said:


> good legs mate...not often you see tib ant (shin) definition like that......if anyone can Cannonn can


cheers mate!


----------



## leek85 (Oct 13, 2005)

F**k man...you look great!


----------



## Deano1 (Apr 5, 2004)

u r my hero!!! !!!! need i say more!


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Love the socks.:usa2:

Pepsi?:doh:

Legs are looking really nice.:third:

Nut sack is looking kindof post cycle.:hurt:

All in all you are looking good, like the legs.


----------



## shovel man (Aug 26, 2004)

> Nut sack is looking kindof post cycle.


pmsl

looking good mate your getting there

nice clean carpet to you just had it valeted


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

hackskii said:


> Nut sack is looking kindof post cycle.:hurt:
> 
> .


:focus:

:Cry:

perhaps i need more reggers: weewee next time  

u've seen what comes out of it dude dont be like that


----------



## beckham79 (Jan 30, 2005)

DB said:


> :focus:
> 
> :Cry:
> 
> ...


DB, i was gonna say yr legs r lookin the dogs bollocks!

but now im gonna ask.... what the hell goes down on these forums?

;p;


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Just some frendly Banter thats it mate!

I can tell you I am not gay this is why I can make fun of my *** buddies Rakey, DB, BIG.....

They are good guys and I like to play with them.

They like to play too.


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

hackskii said:


> Just some frendly Banter thats it mate!
> 
> I can tell you I am not gay this is why I can make fun of my *** buddies Rakey, DB, BIG.....
> 
> ...


but big always goes that lil bit too far  :rolleye11


----------



## Marcos45 (Jan 9, 2006)

gd gains ther man on the legs.

only thing i would say nw is mix up ur leg routine try and keep shockn them get them bigger. possibly work some other angles on squats nd leg press.

eg wide feet inner feet etc youl notice other fibres growing and ur thigh sweep will b even more impressive

keep gaining bro!


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

yeah that was a year ago mate legs are much better now


----------



## the_gre8t_1ne (Apr 18, 2005)

LMFAO! dude thats almost a year old, check him out now

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/shows-pros-inspiration/16114-stars-2mrw-contest-prep-thread.html

He;s just about to do his first comp!

(Now how bout that lift? lmao)


----------



## big (Sep 14, 2004)

Just goes to show how good his gains have been over the past year.


----------



## BIG-UNC (Feb 27, 2006)

you can fooking say that again........bastard


----------



## DB (Oct 31, 2003)

hard work boys!!

and shic's favour me alot better than long cycles


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

What is a shic's?


----------



## Timmy Smooth (Nov 24, 2004)

"Short High Intensity Cycles"

Heh - I knew something you didn't, H.


----------



## hackskii (Jul 27, 2003)

Timmy Smooth said:


> "Short High Intensity Cycles"
> 
> Heh - I knew something you didn't, H.


Heee heee, I bet you know alot of things that I dont.


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

^^naa I doubt it lol..


----------



## Littleluke (Nov 21, 2005)

back to the year old topic.. You've made some impressive gains there mate.. To think you went from that to competing VERY VERY SOON!!!


----------

